

Ask HN: Any sample convertible note paperwork? - tchae

Does anyone have any links to an online resource where I can see how a convertible note is written?
======
Scott_MacGregor
Here you go:

[http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/finance/loan/4422.htm...](http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/finance/loan/4422.html)

[http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/LCsearch.html?entry=c...](http://contracts.corporate.findlaw.com/LCsearch.html?entry=convertible+note+&restrict=contracts)

Do not try to "wing this" yourself, have an attorney do it.

~~~
tchae
i wasn't trying to wing it. just rather looking at the different types of
definitions and wording such as discounts, caps, etc.

